# clutch problems



## chelc99 (Jan 10, 2009)

i've got a 89 nissan 2wd hb and was wondering if i would have to replace my clutch if it doesn't engage all the time.... everytime i try go into reverse it doesn't engage and also sometimes putting it in first it doesn't engage fully either..... if i do have to get a new clutch i'm wondering what the cost would be of it.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

chelc99 said:


> i've got a 89 nissan 2wd hb and was wondering if i would have to replace my clutch if it doesn't engage all the time.... everytime i try go into reverse it doesn't engage and also sometimes putting it in first it doesn't engage fully either..... if i do have to get a new clutch i'm wondering what the cost would be of it.


Sounds like you do need clutch replacement. Probably run you bout $70 for clutch itself. Labor... bout 5 hours... $250?.... + $70 = $320?

Took us 8 hours to re and re a clutch on 4x4 HB King Cab. What a b*tch!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the fluid in the clutch mc resevoir first then chek to see if the slave is functioning correctly..


----------



## chelc99 (Jan 10, 2009)

where is the clutch mc resevoir?


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*clutch*

if you need a clutch i can get you an oem kit for cheap. i can get you a price on monday


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the resevoir is located by the brake mc just to the inside of the fender..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

chelc99 said:


> i've got a 89 nissan 2wd hb and was wondering if i would have to replace my clutch if it doesn't engage all the time.... everytime i try go into reverse it doesn't engage and also sometimes putting it in first it doesn't engage fully either..... if i do have to get a new clutch i'm wondering what the cost would be of it.


Besides checking the fluid level, make sure the clutch pedal free play is correct; if too much, you will have shifting problems.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*CLUTCH*

IF YOU NEED A CLUTCH, I CAN GET IT TO YOU FOR $150(CLUTCH DISC, COVER, THROW OUT BEARING, AND FLYWHEEL BUSHING.)ORIGINAL NISSAN.


----------

